

Obamacare enrollments got off to very slow start, documents show [video] - grej
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-18563_162-57610328/obamacare-enrollments-got-off-to-very-slow-start-documents-show/

======
hga
I wonder if those figures are based on a round trip from the insurers, because
it's official per the fix-it czar that their getting bad 834 EDI transactions
is the site's #1 problem.

The "Experian doing a credit check" has popped up again. What gives?

" _Direct enrollment (signing up directly on an insurer 's website) is not
working for any issuers._"

I wonder exactly what this means. We know the federal site is intertwingled
with the state ones, but I think we would have heard if _nobody_ was able to
sign up for Obamacare compliant insurance, especially with the millions who
have gotten and are getting notice their old coverage was not grandfathered.

~~~
dragonwriter
> "Direct enrollment (signing up directly on an insurer's website) is not
> working for any issuers."

> I wonder exactly what this means.

Probably exactly what it says: for the plans available through the federally-
run exchanges (the ones that the federal site serves), enrollment through the
insurer's own sites (which presumably still includes links back to the
exchange) were not working.

> We know the federal site is intertwingled with the state ones

The federal site serves _only_ the states that didn't set up their own
exchanges (for the states that did set up their exchanges, the marketplace
just redirects to the state site, they aren't "intertwingled" any more than by
a hyperlink.)

~~~
hga
We know for an absolute fact that if the Federal system is off-line, as
happened when Verizon recently goofed, the state exchanges can't function.

In addition to who knows what else, the Federal system is the only one allowed
to do subsidy calculations, which makes sense because if a policy is bought
with them, that results in a draw on the Federal fisc. So the state exchanges
use it for that purpose, and in theory someday insurers will be able to use it
so you can buy directly from them and take advantage of any subsidy due you
(that's obviously a very low priority for the Federal site).

------
super-serial
I haven't had health insurance for about 7 years now.

The only way I would ever get health insurance was if the fee for not
complying was greater than the cost of paying for insurance.

Even then the worst they could do is take the fee out of my tax refund. The
refund is far in the future... whereas right now I need money to pay bills, so
why would I pay anything for insurance now? I'll just let them take my refund.
I'm sure other part-timers will think similarly.

